# Need help wiring a switch panel!



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,
I built a toggle switch panel with LED lights. I simply want to wire each toggle to it's own relay, simple right uhh no. I think I bought the wrong toggle switches from Radio Shack and I cannot return them because I threw the original packing's away. I bought 6 SPST 12VDC 40A On-Off Toggle Switches and 6 Red LED's with Holders which are these.....










Now my question is how do you wire these 2 prong switches and LED's to their own relays? When I turn on the switch I want the LED to light up as well as whatever I am powering say like amber strobes for the top of the truck.

I made this diagram and it is to the T as to what it looks like, I spent 5 hours trying to get the wiring right at the relay.










Please advice and thanks in advance.

Regards,
Kev


----------



## eskimoplower (Nov 29, 2009)

*Hope I can help*

So, if I am understanding you correctly, you have one common HOT 12v Pos wire feeding the panel to one terminal of each switch? Then on the other terminal of each switch to the corresponding relay for each of you loads?

To get the LED indicators to light, tie the POS lead of the light to the same terminal as the wire going to each relay and have a common ground to each NEG wire for each LED indicator. That way, when you turn on the switch, the LED will light.

I don't have a way to draw you a diagram, sorry.

So, to summarize, have one 12v + pos wire feeding each switch, then separate wires from each switch to each relay for each load, tie the POS of each LED to the same terminal going to each relay, and tie the NEG - wire for each LED together.
Hope this helps

Greg


----------



## eskimoplower (Nov 29, 2009)

*Error in your diagram*



PasionitGrandpa;1186535 said:


> Hi,
> I built a toggle switch panel with LED lights. I simply want to wire each toggle to it's own relay, simple right uhh no. I think I bought the wrong toggle switches from Radio Shack and I cannot return them because I threw the original packing's away. I bought 6 SPST 12VDC 40A On-Off Toggle Switches and 6 Red LED's with Holders which are these.....
> 
> 
> ...


If I am seeing it correctly, you have POS on one terminal of each switch and Neg on the other terminal? That will cause a short, and if there is no fuse in-line on the 12v + Pos line, it will melt the wires and possibly cause a fire. I'm google-ing right now and hope to get you more info.


----------



## eskimoplower (Nov 29, 2009)

*Hope this helps*

Credit goes to the original designer of this pict:


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

eskimo has got it right. next time buy light up switches! but yea, with my limited experience as a MECP certified tech, the diagram posted by eskimo will work


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Eskimo already posted what I was going to post, but next time buy light up switches like stated above. The make it a lot easier. I just wired in three sets of auxiliary lights on my truck intro three seperate switches with relays. Pretty simple, just take your time and keep your wiring clean and organized. Its not fun when you have a birdsnest of wiring.


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's yes eskimoplower you are right Each toggle switch has a seperate 12 + and a negative wire, I only want to hook on up right now and this is driving me crazy. I will take the advice and buy the lighted toggles next time..LOL.

Thank you for the diagram eskimo, I am going to try this in about 15 minutes and I will post the results.

Kev


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey eskimo quick update, everything worked!! You are the man!! If you every get to the South Shores of Lake Erie down around Y-Town I am going to have to buy you a beer or 2 maybe more..hehe.

Thanks a bunch I am grateful for that schematic you found.

Best Regards,
Kev


----------



## eskimoplower (Nov 29, 2009)

*No Problem*

Kev

Glad you worked it out!! I've been messing around with wires/switches/relays etc for a while, used to work for rat-shack, back when they actually sold real electronic components. Now, when I go into one of their stores, the sales people always ask if I need help, and in my head I want to say to them, "no, but can I help you?" LOL

Take care!!

Greg


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

@ Greg....LOL

Thanks Again!

PS. I saved that image on my computer for future reference.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

and if you want good parts and custom lables with your combo.

try this guy he makes tons of these and sells them. lots of offroad 4x4 guys run them in there rigs.

http://12voltguy.com/web/index.php


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks sweet, they are a little pricey I see. I love to fab stuff and the switch panel I built is a quick prototype, I am going to wait till the summer to build like what they sell on there site. But I want to built a console for that and my salt machine (when I get one) and one of my scanners and my 2 way radio. So this will give me the time I need to come up with a template drawing and make it a reality.

Something like this sweet:

Credit goes to the designer of this picture: Joe Diesel










Kev


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i was scannin my stored fav's on my computer and found another. http://www.minute-man.com/acatalog/Hardware_for_Toggle_Switches.html

and yes 12v guy is a bit pricy. but i have never heard 1 bad thing about his stuff in the 4x4 world. 

my self i found 2 brand new federal signal sw300 switch boxes on ebay cheep and grabed them few years ago.


----------

